

Toyota iQ drives through 18 UK cities on one tank of gas, 59.4 MPG - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/01/toyota-iq-hypermiling-challenge-uk-59-mpg.php

======
pclark
59.4MPG isn't remarkable.

